# Dynamic partition created problem to boot OS



## swap_too_fast (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello everyone, yesterday I bought new HDD seagate 1TB 7200, I created partitions with help of windows 7 installation disk and then i install win7 on C drive.
I created partitions as follows:

C drive: 100 GB ()
D drive: 300 GB ()
And then 
remaining space is aprox. 600GB win7 doesn not allow me to divide this space so i format it.
it is then become E drive.

after that i installed win 7 in c drive.

installation was successful,
then after installing i open disk management tool in win7, all partitions are labled as primary partitions. and are in blue color. 

and tried to divide e drive into 2 as i want one more drive, i use shrink volume option and create E drive with 400GB and F drive with 200 GB.
While doing so one warning massage comes which said 

" you are going to make this volume dynamic after doing so all volumes present on this disk will be dynamic and will not able to boot ( excecpt current boot os)" 
the warning was something like above, but i ignore it and then click ok
after that the color of all drives changed to pink.

and after doing some work i shutdown the pc , but after i start it was not starting,
I re-installed windows 7 but its not starting.

is there any way that i can change partitions basic from dynamic, there no data to recover, 
if not then how to delete this partitions, windows 7 installation options are freezed. so i cant use that disk to delete partitions.

please help me,
please send me the solution , suggest any softwares  or bootable cd software ,i want to delete all the partitions and want to begin from the start.  

Thanx in advance


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2010)

boot using your windows 7 DVD. Select Repair Option - this will show you available OSes that you can repair ( in some cases it won't show you anything ) - click on next. You will get some system recovery options - select the command prompt ( last one ).

in command prompt window type : diskpart and press enter

after that

Type list disk and press enter

Type select disk and press enter. 

Type detail disk and press enter.
This will give you a list of all the volume numbers on the selected disk that you will need to delete

Type select volume (No.) and press enter.

Type delete volume (No.) and press enter.

Repeat volume delete steps for all all listed volumes

When all volumes are deleted  type select disk and press enter.

Type convert basic and press enter ( this will convert the dynamic disk to basic one )

When done type exit and press enter. Reboot your comp and choose normal install method.

You should now be able  to create partitions on the disk.


----------



## swap_too_fast (Nov 30, 2010)

THANX ALL OF YOU WHO THINK OVER THIS ISSUE, this problem is solved thanks to Parted magic bootable disk, 


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/qna-read-only/80269-partitioning-pen-drive.html

thx evry1..


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2010)

glad to know that your issue has been solved.


----------

